# Have a project in need of server space? I might be able to help...



## BlueVM (Jun 3, 2013)

Alright so I've got about 50 - 60 of these sitting around as it were and I'd like to sponsor some cool projects.


Dual Core (1.6 Ghz x 2) Atom Processor
2 GB of RAM
250 GB HDD
100 Mbps Unmetered
Got about half a dozen with 4 GB of RAM and another half dozen with 500 GB of disk as well.
If you'd like one PM me the following:


Project URL
Project Description
Why you think you should get one of these.
If you are willing to link to BlueVM (yes the answer can be no).
Terms: Please don't PM me unless you have an actual running project that is either very near to completion or actively available. The server will be available for as long as I deem fit. If I do decide to take it back at some point you will receive 30 days notice. If you cancel your project I will take it back as well. Your project must be one that constitutes a "need" for a dedicated server. Hosting a small forum or something that can be done on a shared hosting account isn't really my idea of "need".


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 3, 2013)

Huh, well this should definitely be interesting!  

I can definitely say Johnston does pretty awesome things and I'd definitely be willing to support in some way these projects as well.


----------



## telephone (Jun 3, 2013)

*Project URL:*

  - Illegal torrents

*Project Description:*

  - Sharing is caring

*Why you think you should get one of these:*

  - I've got a hipster cat avatar. What more reason do you need?

*If you are willing to link to BlueVM:*

  - Sure, I'll upload torrents with a BlueVM link

B)


----------



## A Jump From Let (Jun 3, 2013)

Cool


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll be interested to see what projects turn up. I've got a project going that I'd _like_ on a dedi (who wouldn't?), but it's running just fine on a 512MB VPS.


----------



## drmike (Jun 3, 2013)

BlueVM lately has been stepping up it's reputation in the community 

Mighty kind and forward thinking of BlueVM to put this out there.


----------



## Chronic (Jun 3, 2013)

If they are sitting around doing nothing, you might as well put them up for rent at a minimal margin and no customer support. I can't imagine you'll find 50 projects that will meet the criteria. You might as well make some money with them, if nothing else.

That's just my opinion of course. In any case, your offer is a very nice gesture.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 3, 2013)

Great offer. Looking forward to the list of supported projects.


----------



## texteditor (Jun 3, 2013)

I would pay ~20ish a month for one of these


----------



## vanarp (Jun 4, 2013)

*@**BlueVM* you might want to state your clear intentions of doing this. One thing I notice from what you posted is the possibility of gaining a good backlink.

Something else that comes to my mind is that you wanted to check the stability of some cheap hardware you procured. I could be wrong though.

I am very curious why do you want to do this instead of putting them on sale for 50% discount (and still put condition for backlink) or something.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jun 4, 2013)

I would take of these for a open source project even if I was paying for it. I would pay $20 a month easily for it.


----------



## BlueVM (Jun 4, 2013)

@vanarp - Most of the time when I do things like this its motivated by my desire to give back to the community. I asked about a link because I can then writeoff the entire machine as advertising (I do run a business), but that's not a determining factor as to whether or not someone gets one of these.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 4, 2013)

I was looking for a spare dedi that I could rent for a bit about a week or so ago, and I made a thread here. http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/352-looking-to-rent-low-end-dedi/

So I PMed Johnston and explained my situation and he let me use one of the servers until the 15th 

My reason isn't particularly for a project, rather for me to test things out, which isn't exactly what he's looking for but he was still willing enough to let me rent one 

Thank you!


----------



## mikho (Jun 4, 2013)

Aren't you Kansas city where you get free DA?


Would a free hosting project considered "good enough"?


I had a project like that on it's way to roll out but was pulled back because of costs suddenly sky rocketing.


----------



## Chronic (Jun 4, 2013)

mikho said:


> free DA?


There is such a thing? Where? How?


----------



## shovenose (Jun 4, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> 512MB VPS.


----------



## mikho (Jun 4, 2013)

Chronic said:


> There is such a thing? Where? How?


I know for sure that datashack has them for free, they do like to throw on a one-time fee for installing it but the install fee can be removed if you install it yourself.


I do think that wholesaleinternet does the same thing, not sure about them.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 4, 2013)

Chronic said:


> There is such a thing? Where? How?


DataShack/WholesaleInternet


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 6, 2013)

@bluevm

Any decision yet?


----------

